# My Tank Photos



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Enjoy.

African Cichlids pictures by mec102778 - Photobucket


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

cute fishies <3 lots of places for them to hide. they looked really big until you zoomed out in the 1 picture and i could see how tiny it was. congrats on a lovely tank


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I love them, I was worried about getting cichlids cause the LFS always told me how hard they were to keep happy. These however are easier than any of my other fish.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

How long have you had them? Mine were good for about a week lol.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

My Johanni can beat up your Johanni! *r2

Oh yes, nice tank by the way.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice....from what I can see.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

rtbob said:


> My Johanni can beat up your Johanni! *r2
> 
> Oh yes, nice tank by the way.


Oh yeah!!?? My Johanni's can be up your Johanni. J/k *r2

Oh I've had these guys for months now.

TKS Ben! Work in progress. Can't wait to get it planted with more drift wood.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

cool!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

The little yellow lab in the pictures I got when he was I would say still a baby. now I believe he's more juvi in size.

If you want a big fat african cichlid that grows pretty quick. Get a Bumble Bee, the two I have are becoming my resident fatasses.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I've heard bumblebees are highly agressive. Do they pick on your labs?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Not really, they are for the most part all semi aggressive in my tank. One will chase someone away from their hidding spot and while that one is chasing someone away someone else taes the spot.

They are definitely the largests ones in the tank right now so they are at the top of the pecking order.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

My Bumblebee is the most aggressive in my 55g. I have two large electric blue Ali's (store name) about 6 inches each, a Livinstoni, a Red Rubins and a red Zebra plus the bee. All together for about a month, no real problems. I made sure everybody had a hidey-hole but they seldom use them. They mostly are out and about.

I simply cannot figure out the African species, types, colors, etc. enough to make sense of it. I go by what the LFS lady (smart girl) tells me an luck.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I search on the web for my cichlids, hard part is most go by their scientific names. One that I can never remeber is all light blue, I think it's called a powder blue zebra or something. by far the most colorful and most interesting to watch.


----------

